# Do you need to change water that often?



## dm800 (Nov 3, 2007)

My 10 gallon tank is cycled because I just tested it and it had 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites and the nitrates were at 5. I just did a 25% water change a week ago. It seems like I see that is what is recommended to do, but if my nitrates are only 5 in a week, is it necessary to change it, or should you wait til they go up closer to 40? I do only have one fish in here so far, so is that why the nitrates are so low? Do they typically go up a lot more than that in a week when you have more fish in there?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Do they typically go up a lot more than that in a week when you have more fish in there


yes, with a heavy load of fish in there they could go from 10 to 40 in a week. Since you only have only fish and your nitrates are so low, you could reduce the water changes to once every 2 week or 10% once a week.

This is assuming you are right when you say


> My 10 gallon tank is cycled


. Brand new tanks sometimes have readings like this (nitrate in tap water) before the ammonia starts to rise.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

the single most thing you can do for fish health is regular partial water changes. Do them and you will rarely have a problem with your fish. Don't do them and you'll be back asking all the questions about disease etc.


----------



## dm800 (Nov 3, 2007)

So do you just do changes weekly no matter the readings? How much, 10% or 25%?


If new tanks give these readings, how do I know if it is cycled for sure? This tank has been running for two weeks now, with the fish in there for about 10 days. Before putting the fish in there, I floated some filter media from another tank that I had been running for 3 weeks with the fish in it. So it should be cycled right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Check your tap water for nitrates, if they are the same, I'd say its not cycled yet. But, you may not see a cycle, since the tank only has 1 fish. If you add more fish, you will need to keep an eye on ammonia and nitrites, since they may cause the tank to truly cycle.

Bettas are low bioload IMO, so he may not produce enough ammonia to cycle the tank. If thats the case (and your nitrates are 5 from the tap), then its fine.

Even if you nitrates are truly 5 and never get more than that, I'd still change out water either weekly or every other week. 10% weekly or 20-30% every other week will be fine. There are other things besides nitrates in the tank that you need to get rid of. Dissolved organics in the tank will build up over time, so you need to take them out and replace with clean water.


----------



## dm800 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok I just checked some tap water and it came back with 0 nitrates. So you know from my other post I am going to get some more fish, probably the rasorbas like you mentioned. Is it still ok to put in 6 at a time, or is this going to go through a cycle again when I add them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

I think it would be fine to put in all 6 rasboras. You will want to check for ammonia and nitrites after adding them, just to be sure though. If you want to be even safer, just add 3 and then get the other 3 a week later.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

its reccomended to only add three fish at a time so the bio filter can catch up.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

dm800:

You have obviously done more than adequate research and you have also received good advice in this thread.

I have three items to add:

*One*
From your original post you appear to be focused on nitrates predicating WC's.
Other considerations also predicate WC's.
Typically 25% WC's during and subsequent to cycling are appropriate.

*Two*
Per JOM "If you want to be even safer, just add 3 and then get the other 3 a week later" or even two weeks later.

*Three*
As you "have done your homework" you are aware that a 10G will not support many "happy fishies".

TR


----------



## dm800 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah you guys have been really helpful. I didn't know much about aquariums because all I have ever had were fish in bowls. So luckily this betta looked sad enough in that bowl that I could convince my wife to get an aquarium! I know 10 gal isn't much but that is really all the room we have know, but when we move I'd love to get a bigger one! She loves the saltwater fishes so maybe someday down the line I can try one of those out. Anyways, I think I will get the 3 at a time. And when you say a 10 gal won't keep fish happy, are you saying that 6 is the most I should put in there, or is that too many? I know she wanted to get a couple different kinds to put in there with the betta, but it sounds like from the forums I am better just getting one kind. Thank again for all your help!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

dm800 said:


> And when you say a 10 gal won't keep fish happy, are you saying that 6 is the most I should put in there, or is that too many?


dm800:

Several Items:

One
My concern was that you might overstock your 10G

And

Two
I am not familiar with rasboras but JOM indicated that 6 is OK.

TR


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

You could get away with 6-8 along with the Betta. I wouldn't add anymore fish than that. Its better to leave smaller tanks understocked, just because with less water volume you have less stability.

I would have 6-8 of the same fish and Harlequin rasboras are just really good to pair with Bettas IMO. Most tetras, rasboras, and pencilfish need more swimming room than a 10g can provide, especially the larger ones.

You just can't get much variety in a 10g. You would be able to in a larger tank though, like 20g+, but those definitely take up a bit more space.


----------



## dm800 (Nov 3, 2007)

Someday I'll get that 20+ gal! And you will be the first I come to to ask what i should put in it! Hehe. Maybe next weekend I will pick up 3 or 4 rasboras to start with and then check the levels in the tank and once everything is ok maybe I will get a couple more. Is 6 a minium for these, would they not like to be in a group smaller than that? Does odd or even numbers matter? 

I am getting a little brown stuff on the gravel which from other posts I have read on here seems to be diatomic algae. Its also on some of the plant leave and I have just been wiping it off. My gravel is a tan color anyways so it is not that noticeable but when I vacuum it up it seems to go away (either that or it is stirring up the gravel enough to hide it). Anyways, is it a good idea to get some sort of algae eater to put in the tank to help keep this stuff under control?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

dm800 said:


> Anyways, is it a good idea to get some sort of algae eater to put in the tank to help keep this stuff under control?


The short answer for your tank is IMHO no.

The long answer is (and 1) and 2) are based mostly on experience whereas 3) is based on the literature):

1) Siamese Algea Eaters will help but in your tank their growth will be stunted as they will easily reach 4" in size in a large tank and 3 is the minimum number which I can recommend.

2) Bristlenose Plecos will also help but once again they will be stunted in your tank.

3) Oto's may be the only other choice but their induction into your tank would require substitution for the rasboras in order to preclude overcrowding.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Most algae eaters don't touch the brown stuff.


----------



## dm800 (Nov 3, 2007)

Are some sort of shrimp a good idea to put in there?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

dm800:

I have very limited experience with shrimp and this experience is only Crystal Red Shrimp which are fry
but to answer your question based on my experience

*No.*


These shrimp appear to be "cleaning up the algae on the plants" but I have never observed one "cleaning up the tank walls".

TR


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

You might try a couple of apple/mystery snails. They do a decent job of keeping my tank walls and fake plants clean.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you get shrimp, don't get too attached to them. Some bettas will eat some shrimp.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*Ghost shrimp*

OK you were asking about shrimp, the best kind to get even with a betta is the ghost shrimp. Most the time they stay on the bottom and leave the betta alone, I have five ghost shrimp. Still That I had with my betta before it died, Ethos my betta left them alone. As they are good at hiding in their habitat well tank, depending on the gravel you use.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

dm800 said:


> Someday I'll get that 20+ gal! And you will be the first I come to to ask what i should put in it! Hehe. Maybe next weekend I will pick up 3 or 4 rasboras to start with and then check the levels in the tank and once everything is ok maybe I will get a couple more. Is 6 a minium for these, would they not like to be in a group smaller than that? Does odd or even numbers matter?


5-6 is the minimum for schooling fish........you could have as many as 8 IMO in your tank with the Betta. Odd or even numbers do not matter....I'd just have atleast 5 or 6 to keep them happy.



dm800 said:


> I am getting a little brown stuff on the gravel which from other posts I have read on here seems to be diatomic algae. Its also on some of the plant leave and I have just been wiping it off. My gravel is a tan color anyways so it is not that noticeable but when I vacuum it up it seems to go away (either that or it is stirring up the gravel enough to hide it). Anyways, is it a good idea to get some sort of algae eater to put in the tank to help keep this stuff under control?


Brown diatom algae is very common in new setups. If you give it a couple months, it should disappear on its own. It wipes off easily, so if you have to wipe the plants clean every so often, that would work. 

Otocinclus (Otos) love diatom algae and they'd be small enough to put in your tank. They are social though, so you'd want atleast 2. You could stick with 5-6 rasboras and get a couple Otos if you want. The algae will soon go away though, once the tank matures more. 

You'll want to feed Otos some algae wafers every so often (even with algae in the tank).


----------

